# Foo Fighters induct Rush into RHOF



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Pretty bizarre man

[video=youtube;x-xEr489gHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-xEr489gHY[/video]


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

What the hell was that?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I'll toss a review of the whole show up and some pics from the all-star jam thing at the end either tonight or tomorrow in the concert section. If you really want a "what the hell was that" moment, track down Alex's "blah" speech...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Hahaha bizarre indeed. I didn't dig it at first, but as it went along I liked it more. Liked Dave's tone what was that, a Tone Master or something? Looked like a Fender.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretboard said:


> I'll toss a review of the whole show up and some pics from the all-star jam thing at the end either tonight or tomorrow in the concert section. If you really want a "what the hell was that" moment, track down Alex's "blah" speech...


That truly is bizarre


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I love the wigs--the wigs made it...

I remember trying to learn that song years ago--that & Temples of Syrinx--the timing was tough for me to learn, and sometimes my hands hurt afterwards--but it was fun to play.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I didn't watch the show, but I have to say that Dave and the boys did an admirable job on the tune. He continues to gain my respect.

Rush are gods. The RRHOS, not so much.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I guess it was good for a laughsigiifa


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I love Dave Grohl. that was weird.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow that performance was truly sad. I have seen local cover bands do a better job imitating RUSH. If I was Geddy Lee, Lifeson and Peart I'd be embarrassed to walk on stage after that.

That being said the RRHOF is a joke and I bet over 1/2 the people in the audience didn't know who the f*ck RUSH even is.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

That was funny. I guess RROF is too as there are many inductees that have nothing to do with Rock. That is not saying that they aren't good, just not rock


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I was at the show and thought Dave & Taylor and Rush's producer Nick as "70's Rush" was pretty funny. Beat the speech Alex gave (he did actually have a well thought out speech written out and in his pocket - but when they got up there and he realized he would be the final person to speak for the night then he decided to wing it...) Would I have gone if I wasn't a tag along guest in a six-degrees-of-separation sorta vibe of one of the bands going into the hall? No chance - never gave the RRHOF a second thought except the typical "that ain't no rock and roll band that deserves to be in there..." 

That being said though, it was a bunch of fun to hang out in LA for a few days within the "inner circle" and to chew the fat with a bunch of players I'd usually have to pay to go see. I don't want to burn any bridges or overstep my bounds so I won't do too much gossiping - but for as fun as the concert was (and I had a great time even if it did go on for too long), the after party with a bunch of rockers a little more "consistent" with whom I'd consider to be Rock and Roll acts (Foos, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Them Crooked Vultures, Rage Against The Machine, etc.) was off the hook.

Here's a shot from our balcony (saw a few stars in the lobby - depending on your interpretation of the word "star"...)
View attachment 2778


And here's a couple I managed to get at the end of the show (my camera set off the metal detectors going into the Nokia so I had to check it until Rush finished their set so I only had it for the Crossroads jam to end the night).
View attachment 2779
View attachment 2780


There were plenty of empty seats around the theatre (even though for a month before the show they priced every ticket at $100 - including seats that were $750 if you bought them when they went on sale) - and pretty easy to go and stroll around as long as you didn't try getting down to where the bands & celebrities were away from the common folk.


----------



## JStock (Apr 10, 2013)

thank you for those pics!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Couple more that I've got. Apparently beer goggles don't improve ones picture taking ability...
View attachment 2856
View attachment 2859
View attachment 2860
View attachment 2857
View attachment 2858


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Very weird seeing grohl with a les Paul.


----------

